
Git Ubuntu: More on the imported repositories - janober
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/08/21/git-ubuntu-more-on-the-imported-repositories/
======
sigjuice
This looks quite nice. Quite often, I want to read the code that corresponds
to the exact version of an official package that I am already running on my
system. I hope other distributions do something similar. I always run into
trouble configuring source repositories, especially on CentOS.

